# Yamaha Engine Block... what to use?



## Nanoman

As part of the restoration of my Thundercat I'm currently in the process of cleaning it all up. Most of it looks great but the block is dreadful.

I've used Megs Super Degreaser at 4:1 with a plastic bristled brush, MF cloth, etc.

I'm not sure what to try next and don't want to damage the block which I think is aluminium. What about korrosol or other iron contamination removers, wonder wheels, WD40, Paraffin, etc?

I know I can get it blasted if I remove the engine but I'd rather avoid that.

There's 18 years of crud to remove! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn

What about some Bilt Hamber Surfex HD? Perhaps start at 1:10 then up the strength if it isn't cutting through..?


----------



## sevenfourate

There are various chemical solutions to get rid of the tarnishing / oxidisation. Most require some serious taping-up / protection of plastics / pipework etc in the location to be treated (Alot of the guys use to do this on a specific-car forum i used a few years ago on their engine blocks).

Results were stunning. But requires quite some prep to get there. And no i don't know its name unfortunately. A decent bit of Googling should find your answer.....

****And i'd imagine a gel or foam etc would be easier to control in terms of application and only treating the specific area you require.

Good luck.

****Found these on ebay (?):*

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aluminium-Cleaner-Degreases-Removes-Dirt-Atmospheric-Tarnish-Oxidation-5L/123608757518?epid=9028358999&hash=item1cc7a7f50e:g:A1YAAOSwXoldCkOf

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aluminium-cleaner-ally-bright-aluminium-trailer-chassis-body-cleaning-solution/122460445338?hash=item1c83361a9a:gckAAOSwc-tY736m

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALLOY-BRIGHT-500ML-Aluminium-Cleaner/371411326805?epid=1459942856&hash=item5679d71755:g:USgAAOSwGbhaonrQ

*Came across this if helps too......*

https://www.wikihow.com/Clean-Oxidized-Aluminum


----------



## Nanoman

St Evelyn said:


> What about some Bilt Hamber Surfex HD? Perhaps start at 1:10 then up the strength if it isn't cutting through..?


Good shout but I'm trying not to buy any more products. LoL. I was at 4:1 with super degreaser so I might try a bit neat and see how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman

sevenfourate said:


> There are various chemical solutions to get rid of the tarnishing / oxidisation. Most require some serious taping-up / protection of plastics / pipework etc in the location to be treated (Alot of the guys use to do this on a specific-car forum i used a few years ago on their engine blocks).
> 
> Results were stunning. But requires quite some prep to get there. And no i don't know its name unfortunately. A decent bit of Googling should find your answer.....
> 
> ****And i'd imagine a gel or foam etc would be easier to control in terms of application and only treating the specific area you require.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ****Found these on ebay (?):*
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aluminiu...358999&hash=item1cc7a7f50e:g:A1YAAOSwXoldCkOf
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aluminiu...445338?hash=item1c83361a9a:g:PckAAOSwc-tY736m
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALLOY-BR...942856&hash=item5679d71755:g:USgAAOSwGbhaonrQ
> 
> *Came across this if helps too......*
> 
> https://www.wikihow.com/Clean-Oxidized-Aluminum


Hrmmmm the aluminium cleaners are all acidic. I might slap some wonder wheels on and see how I go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor

I had something similar on my zx6r. Dremel and wire brushes were best. Chemicals did next to f-all.


----------



## Fentum

I use Koch Chemie Green Star at various dilutions depending on the scuzz on my Alfa Nord engine without issues. It is alkaline and explicitly stated to be compatible with aluminium.

P


----------



## Titanium Htail

Used AS Smartwheels on 20 year old rims, it took some time.

If you had a compressor you could make some glass beading media blaster..

Dedicated aluminum cleaner may help, or take the engine out take it somewhere. The alternative is spray it black.

John Tht.


----------



## Dipesh

grunty-motor said:


> I had something similar on my zx6r. Dremel and wire brushes were best. Chemicals did next to f-all.


I'm with you. Chemicals can only get it so clean. I've just done a head and had to use brass wire brush on a dremel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman

Been quoted £140 for soda blasting which should improve it without having to completely disassemble the engine, just take it out. I suspect that’s how I’ll go. The guy has a bike engine in tomorrow so will send me before and afters. 

He says vapour blasting is better but needs a full engine dissembled into component parts as the media will cause catastrophic damage to the engine if it get past a seal (very likely). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NornIron

I appreciate you’re trying to avoid purchasing any new products, but I’d suggest trying Racegalze AluBright Deoxidiser....:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

If you can find someone doing walnut shell blasting you could ask if it would be suitable for aluminium.

Alan W


----------



## Andyblue

I seem to remember reading on here a long while back, someone using a household product to drastically improve / remove loads of crud from a bike they were doing - worked a treat... 

For the life of me though, I cannot remember what it was, maybe someone will...


----------



## Nanoman

Thanks all.

Engine is out. It's going to a professional.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum

Andyblue said:


> I seem to remember reading on here a long while back, someone using a household product to drastically improve / remove loads of crud from a bike they were doing - worked a treat...
> 
> For the life of me though, I cannot remember what it was, maybe someone will...


Yes.

I've seen YouTube videos of people using aerosols of proprietary oven cleaner to gussy up engine blocks but I don't know if aluminium reacts happily to that...

P


----------

